# Bennett Farms Scores



## Brian from GA (Aug 8, 2010)

Advanced Hunter				$
1	Jim	Robinson	244	$75 
2	Chris	Day	             234	60
3	Ray	Miller	             230	45
4	Scott	Wright	             224	
5	Mike	Webb	             224	15
6	Justin	Norris	             216	
7	Don 	Hansen	214	22.5
8	Kyle 	Harrison	214	
9	Brett	Ritter	             214	
10	Chris	Enfinger	212	
11	Adam	Salter	             212	
12	James 	Kovac	             210	
13	Todd 	Jones	             206	
14	Robert	Sowell	             206	
15	Chad 	McCullough	204	30
16	Jerry 	Presley	204	
17	Mike	Highnote	204	
18	Patrick	Elia	            198	
19	Mike	Murray	            198	
20	Mike 	Bailey	             198	
21	John 	Chandler	198	
22	John 	Highnote	194	
23	Matt	Sowell	             192	
24	Brandon	Rigsby	190	
25	Tra	Dykes	             190	
26	Tim 	Stubbs	             188	
27	Jamie	Blair	             186	
28	Derl	Hicks	             186	
29	Ray	Yeager	186	
30	Narvie	Nowling	186	37.5
31	Ronny	Thweatt	184	
32	Bobby	North	             182	
33	DJ	Seman	             180	
34	Shannon	Brown	176	
35	Glen 	Holcomb	154	15
36	Michael 	Barnes	142	
37	Jody	Miller	             142	
38	Tom 	Bloodworth	130	
39	Mark	Highnote Sr	126	
40	Shawn	Cornell	              NC	

Women Hunter				
1	Shanna Barnes	186	
2	Barbara Bloodworth	182	
3	Emily 	Weldon	162	
4	Angie 	Collins	             158	
5	Christie Williams	142	
6	Rachel	Bell	               NC

Beginning Bowhunter			
1	Corey	Wright	             220
2	LaDon	Worsley	198
3	Ben 	Scarborough	180
4	Wade 	Worley	             164
5	Jimmy	Strickland	138
6	Jason	Hice	             106
7	Austin	Adams	               NC

Kids			
1	Ethan	Yeager	190
2	Tanner Collins	              56

Broadhead Long Shot		yds
1	Bobby	North	           30
2	Don 	Hansen	0
3	Ronny 	Thweatt	0
4	Adam	Salter	           35
5	Adam	Salter	            0
6	Bobby	North	            0
7	Don 	Hansen          35
8	Mike	Webb	          30
9	Blake 	Burger	           0
10	Blake 	Burger	           0

We had a tie on the long shot. We started at 30 yards with a broadhead. Hit at 30 and back up. Adam and Don had a shootoff at 40 yards and Don "Nuge" Hansen won by hitting the center of the dot. 

Paybacks look odd in the Advanced class becuase we paid back the top three places and then drew cards out of the hat for places 4 through 8.

58 shooters. Thanks a ton. See ya'll in Jan. Look for big things next year with our club rotation.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 8, 2010)

Great turn out guys. Some interesting shots for sure. At least I got to shoot with 2 of the winners.


----------



## hound dog (Aug 8, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Great turn out guys. Some interesting shots for sure. At least I got to shoot with 2 of the winners.



Yep good times. 

RAC had more winners at that shoot than any other club. LOL


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Aug 8, 2010)

It was a very fun shoot and i had a great time! I will definitely be back!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Shanna and Corey glad i got to shoot with some winners!


----------



## badcompany (Aug 8, 2010)

Man that Shanna can shoot. You shouldnt have any trouble filling your freezer this year with her around.


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 8, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Yep good times.
> 
> RAC had more winners at that shoot than any other club. LOL



Glad you all came out!  It was fun to watch all the shooters having a good time!  

Blake and I shot the course after everyone left.  He shot 252.  I shot a... I pulled the stakes!


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 9, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Yep good times.
> 
> RAC had more winners at that shoot than any other club. LOL



Glad I could make you proud.  Hahaha!


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 9, 2010)

badcompany said:


> Man that Shanna can shoot. You shouldnt have any trouble filling your freezer this year with her around.



Thanks Scott!  I hope to have a good hunting season.  I guess we will see.  I had a blast shooting with yall, and I can't wait to do it again soon.  Whoop Whoop!


----------



## DixiePrincess (Aug 9, 2010)

GREAT shoot today.  It was a fun course with some interesting shots.  I learned that I need to practice shooting out of a ground blind!!


----------



## Big John (Aug 9, 2010)

Here are some pictures


----------



## Big John (Aug 9, 2010)

More


----------



## Big John (Aug 9, 2010)

Even More


----------



## Big John (Aug 9, 2010)

The rest


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 9, 2010)

hound dog said:


> Yep good times.
> 
> RAC had more winners at that shoot than any other club. LOL



Too funny!!

Mike W., what are you looking at?


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 9, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Too funny!!
> 
> Mike W., what are you looking at?



Corey's rubbing off on him. Wait a minute I dont want to picture that.


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 9, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> Too funny!!
> 
> Mike W., what are you looking at?



I thought that, too.  But, what about Chuck's tourettes outbreak!


----------



## dhardegree (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, John, for letting us use the camera and posting pictures!


----------



## Cyberone (Aug 9, 2010)

I was just making sure she got the score right.


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 9, 2010)

dhardegree said:


> I thought that, too.  But, what about Chuck's tourettes outbreak!



I can't look at that picture now!! Dahhh! Hawo! I like cookies!! Chuck I think you yawned at the wrong time.... oh yea you just troll and don't post. We'll keep talking bad about you until you post. 

Are you kin to Runny?


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey you guys!!!


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 9, 2010)

Cyberone said:


> I was just making sure she got the score right.



Where were you making sure?


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 9, 2010)

Cyberone said:


> I was just making sure she got the score right.



Lower


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 9, 2010)

DixiePrincess said:


> GREAT shoot today.  It was a fun course with some interesting shots.  I learned that I need to practice shooting out of a ground blind!!



Thanks, but at least you didn't aerate the blind like Tra did. We'll give Tra a break since they are going in to fix his brain tomorrow. Maybe next time he'll KNOW better.


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 9, 2010)

Enjoyed it guys! I cant wait till season starts up next year and get to come shoot up your place some more!


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 10, 2010)

I hate I had to miss that one guys......my Dad is in the hospital now, very sad to watch.....

Looks like it was a blast to shoot!!!


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Aug 10, 2010)

GOD I WISH THAT PICTURE WOULD GO AWAY,THANKS BRIAN.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Aug 10, 2010)

WHAT WAS MIKE LOOKING AT?


----------



## young gunna (Aug 10, 2010)

Leave mike alone he on point! I woulda been lookin in the same direction!


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Aug 10, 2010)

he needs some swager.right young guuna!


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 10, 2010)

or a hat


----------



## Cyberone (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh I got some swager Runny.
Blake, You just jealous cause of that big tater you got with the beaver plet


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 11, 2010)

What's a plet?


----------



## BlakeB (Aug 11, 2010)

Brian from GA said:


> What's a plet?



Thats what rednecks eat off of.


----------



## Cyberone (Aug 11, 2010)

Runny and Jody taught me to spell.


----------

